
The Servers Are Burning - raleighm
https://logicmag.io/05-the-servers-are-burning/
======
xyz-x
Sometimes even a single person at a keyboard writes tests, even without large
development teams.

------
xg15
I still wonder (and hope not) if at some point we will build bridges the way
we will build software. "Well yes, occasionally our bridges collapse, but
statistically, the number of people that get across the bridge safely vastly
outnumbers the amount of people that die in a spontaneous bridge collapse.
Also we've gotten really fast at rebuilding them. So we don't see a problem."

~~~
marcodave
except that OkCupid users won't normally die if the site is down for some
hours, the worst thing that could happen is that they leave the platform.
While I despise the practice of cowboy-style software dev, the upside is that
you might get an advantage in a really competitive ground

------
LiamPa
I was expecting it to finish with ‘now we write tests’ but it doesn’t...

~~~
slededit
Given the ultimate success of the site can you argue with the CEO? It never
had a reputation for unreliability the way Twitter had in its early days.

------
DKnoll
I thought this was about a literal fire in a DC. It would have been a more
interesting read than the classic and often told tale of 'dev makes one tiny,
harmless change in prod without testing and trouble ensues.'

